

JQuery 1.5 - create your own deferred object with parameters - thomasdavis
http://thomasdavis.github.com/tutorial/jquery-create-your-own-deferred.html?

======
randall
Wow. I hadn't heard about this. Hugely useful.

~~~
thomasdavis
_adds hugely to personal dictionary of adjectives_

